# Fisher Poly Caster....MODULE BUSTED AGAIN???



## moosehead (Sep 21, 2003)

I have the older fisher poly caster not the newer version. I bought the spreader new and had a dealer (wont name any names) install it. I also had to shovel out 1 yard or salt/sand and brought the sander back to the dealer who adjusted the belt. That was my first problem. AFter using the sander a couple storms the module went. I was charged 400.00 for a replacement and at the last storm of the season when i would plug the connection in the sander would run regardless if the control in the truck was on/off. I then was told the MODULE WAS GONE AGAIN. What is the deal with fishers warranty? do i have to pay AGAIN for another module?? And what makes these modules bust so easy?

Havent posted in years but if someone knows the answer its you maniacs


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Find another dealer to diagnose the real issue.......or

Call your dealer and see what they have to say about $$. If they tell you to dig deep again payup, I would call Fisher Directly, (207) 701-4200 Hit 0 and ask to talk to someone about warranty. If they give you the "you need to talk to your dealer" line, simply tell them you think your getting shafted :realmad: . From my past experiences there really cool when it comes to customer service.

You obviously have a short or wiring issue somewhere killing these modules....if there truly dead, if there just taking guesses and throwing a part at it before verifying the cause of the problem I would think they would be at fault here as you brought it to them to be repaired to begin with. 

If it were me, I would tell them (your dealer) how your feeling about the whole thing. I would be fair about it and take the first hit as you already have, but insist they fix the real underlying problem and bill you for there time and any additional parts beyond the module. IMO

Have you tracked down all the wiring to make sure you don't have a problem somewhere along the line?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My module crapped out when it was new. Just after the motor crapped out. I had installed a battery in the bed, and tied into the the spreader harness. The dealer claimed that caused the failure. I don't see how it possibly could. Any way, the fixed the motor and module, no charge. Two season warranty on these, you probably shouldn't have paid for the first one.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2Core, what did you pay for yours if you dont mind me asking? Is it the Poly 1st Gen. & how big?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

1st gen, rubber belt. Only one size for those, I think it's listed at 1.2 yards. Perfect for my K2500. Bought it two years ago. This will be the third year. Paid right around 3800 I think. Was actually going to get the big tailgate unit, but my dealer talked me out of it. Many thanks to him for doing so. It was less than a grand more.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;829600 said:


> 1st gen, rubber belt. Only one size for those, I think it's listed at 1.2 yards. Perfect for my K2500. Bought it two years ago. This will be the third year. Paid right around 3800 I think. Was actually going to get the big tailgate unit, but my dealer talked me out of it. Many thanks to him for doing so. It was less than a grand more.


I'm calling around tomorrow for final price quotes. We finally made the descion to go ahead with a new XLS & possibly a Sander this year. The wife thinks I should get into the liquid stuff...But I don't know. I'm going to check that place out you had mentioned up your way....Do you think it's a good idea to mention you....or will he hang up on me? :laughing:


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

i just paid 4800 for a new model of the poly caster.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

There sharp, I will say that, but I need to get my hands on one to make sure it's worth it. I have always subbed out my salting unless it was just a walkway. 

I think I will go hit the search button and do some research, I don't want to jack this guys thread.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just run down to Messer. Closer, probably more inventory.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;829794 said:


> Just run down to Messer. Closer, probably more inventory.


No thanks, Jeff & I don't see eye to eye. I won't use them unless I absolutley have to, & even then it's for parts only. I typically use Langs.


----------



## moosehead (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont know what the hell is going on now. I called the new dealer (cause the old one wont warrant a dime) and he said the new module came in and he wants to go thru everything and figure out what caused the module to bust again.I never bought the sander from a dealer i purchased it for 2900 off some guy on good old craigslist lol. It was new (or looked pretty damn new) and i though it was a good deal but it seems every god damn winter i gotta put 500 - 600 into it. The new dealer needs my truck tomorrow to check everything out completely. He did just tell me over the phone that there was a 100 AMP fuse missing could that have caused the issue??

they are going to go thru everything and call me tomorrow around noon


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

moosehead;833096 said:


> i dont know what the hell is going on now. I called the new dealer (cause the old one wont warrant a dime) and he said the new module came in and he wants to go thru everything and figure out what caused the module to bust again.I never bought the sander from a dealer i purchased it for 2900 off some guy on good old craigslist lol. It was new (or looked pretty damn new) and i though it was a good deal but it seems every god damn winter i gotta put 500 - 600 into it. The new dealer needs my truck tomorrow to check everything out completely. He did just tell me over the phone that there was a 100 AMP fuse missing could that have caused the issue??
> 
> they are going to go thru everything and call me tomorrow around noon


Nice, nothing but progress. See what they say....


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I burned out 2 of the modules. I made a mistake and crushed the wiring harness under the spreader. Expensive and my fault. Look your wiring over.


----------

